# TNT Goat cheese with herbs



## kadesma (May 27, 2012)

Yummy nummy double this to serve 12 servings
Toast thin slices of Italian bread. Put 16 oz of a fresh goat cheese in a bowl and mashed, then add in 4-6 tab. of herbs of choice I use  chopped thyme,chives, parsley and basil. coarse black pepper to taste,  and some of  the samd fresh herb sprigs for garnish
 Make a log of the cheese and chopped herbs, refrigerate  2 hrs. to overnight. Unwrap and place on a pretty serving plate drizzle with 4 tab. of evoo and garnish with the sprigs of herbs plave toasted bread on plate and serve Enjoy. I like some Prosseco, even ice coffee or ice tea. If you are really hungry a small salad goes nicely with it.
enjoy
kades


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 28, 2012)

Kades,

Lovely idea ... I adore goat cheese and in actuality, it is my favorite genre of cheese. Shall definitely do this and serve with stunning crackers ... and Grissini and of course, a glass of Prosecco ! 

Thanks for the stunner post.
Happy Memorial Holiday Wkend.
Margi.


----------



## kadesma (May 28, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Kades,
> 
> Lovely idea ... I adore goat cheese and in actuality, it is my favorite genre of cheese. Shall definitely do this and serve with stunning crackers ... and Grissini and of course, a glass of Prosecco !
> 
> ...


Morning Margi,
glad you like the recipe. I enjoy it hope you will too.
kades


----------

